# wanna bust some bunnys



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Taking a buddy out tomorrow morning for a couple hours, going out around Tooele, Stockton area, open land, private?Any help for this old boy would be nice. Thanks Dunkem


----------



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

I work out there and have been seeing more bunnies then normal, but dont have any hotspots that are mine to give away. Most everything is private around there and the new landowner isn't as friendly as the old one. pm me if you want a hint.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Guys I don't want to sound begging but this one little hunt is very important and fulfilling for me and my friend if you have any open ground, dont want your secrets just a chance for him to shot at a rabbit.

Thanks brad


----------



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm not sure if you would be interested since it is the opposite direction but when I go fly fishing on the green there are TONS of rabbits next to and in the dripping springs campground. Next time I will definitely take my bow.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the help Carson and J marx. Let ya know how it goes8)


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

There are tons of rabbits up here on the North end of the state. I have seen way more than in years past.


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

It isn't exactly where you said you were going, but I have been seeing tons of rabbits in and around Five mile pass. I just head down the railroad bed rd a ways and I don't really run into anyone else, especially during the week. Last time I went I saw about 12-13 rabbits in a hour and a half.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

turned out to be a quick trip. But we did find some jacks. Thanks Carson for the help!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

'goob has a nice recipe...........


----------



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

Not a problem I think I may have seen you driving around out there. Green pickup?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Grey Nissan with small shell on it. I did not see anyone else and we were the first tracks on the snow. Thanks again!!


----------

